# Build a Bag



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

I needed frame fit bag for my mountain bike for when I go bikepacking. My wife sewed up my design just dandy like!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think I love your wife.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm gonna' be down in a couple of weeks.

I'm coming over to see your wife.

Just sayin' .........


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

That's really nice!

I bought a storebought triangle bag, but on my XS frame, it was too large to fit. I'm almost inspired to alter it/make one.

...

Almost...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that's pretty cool... let us know how your bike rides with it on windy days


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

There is a lot of skill in the finished product!! Your wife deserves applause.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

That's awesome! 




You can work out all the bugs before you make mine.


----------



## LaxFactor (Nov 19, 2006)

That's sooooo cooool


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

That is indeed quite dandy!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

That is a cool idea. Your wife has some skills.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Your wife is top shelf for sure.....


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

That is what I like about this forum. I come here and covet your bikes; now I covet your wife. Her handy work is top notch.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I know everyone now loves your wife but I want to give you credit for your design work. Tell me what can you fit inside and what are you going to put inside this bag? Overall the bag looks great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

blakcloud said:


> I know everyone now loves your wife but I want to give you credit for your design work. Tell me what can you fit inside and what are you going to put inside this bag? Overall the bag looks great.


Who cares about the design work?

The star of this story is Mrs. Yetisurly.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Great bag 'n all, but here's the real question: How come someone with the name 'Yetisurly' rides a Salsa?


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

blakcloud said:


> I know everyone now loves your wife but I want to give you credit for your design work. Tell me what can you fit inside and what are you going to put inside this bag? Overall the bag looks great.


2 29er tubes
SOG multitool
park multitool
patch kit
pump
assorted hardware kit/zip ties/duct tape/chain lube/cleaning rag
first aid kit
sunglass case/prescription glasses
fuel
stove
cans of beer
emergency poncho
phone
ipod
cooking kit
and anything else with the room left over.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Who cares about the design work?
> 
> The star of this story is Mrs. Yetisurly.


yes. she is the star. I am merely the space around.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

seeborough said:


> Great bag 'n all, but here's the real question: How come someone with the name 'Yetisurly' rides a Salsa?


I have a Yeti and a Surly as well as the Salsa amongst other things.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

yetisurly said:


> ....cans of beer.....


That is all you needed to say.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

yetisurly said:


> yes. she is the star. I am merely the space around.


So long as you know and accept that, it makes life much easier.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> So long as you know and accept that, it makes life much easier.


We do what we can.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like another over-nighter is required.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Lucky! I love the custom bottle cut out.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

YuriB said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Along those lines, something caught my eye (other than how untimately cool that bag is)... Can you get your water bottle out with the bag attached?


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow. That is awesome.


joe


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

That frame pack/bag is entirely kickass. Yes, your wife is insanely cool. We have a new, in-the-box high-end some-sorta-European-made (don’t remember) sewing machine we got as a wedding shower gift back in 2003. No idea where it is now, perhaps buried in our downstairs closet. How I wish my wife was as adept with a sewing machine as my late mother was, as I am needing such a custom-fitting bag for my rechargeable battery packs, and also something convenient to pack my heat into.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, that is a slick bag. Makes me think how handy it would be to have that talent. Or to be married to the talented Mrs YS.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats an awsome bag A+++


----------

